# canadian by birth



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Folks, 
My OH have had numerous arguements regarding this topic
I was born in Canada and Hubby was born in England.
He says that I am not a true canadian because I left canada when I was 7.
He was born in England and moved to Canada when he was 6 months old???
basically how would you determine this???


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to check the laws relating to the year of your birth. Have you applied for a Canadian passport?

You should have Canadian citizenship but laws change over the years. I half remember something about Canadian/US duals being changed a few years back.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

By the way we have never had arguemnets regarding this, yes she was born in canada which makes her canadian by birth, she moved to scotland at 7yrs old so she is dual citizen, just like me, i was born in uk so british by birth but took out canadian citizenship soi am also dual as well, no arguing at all just a misunderstanding....... cheers


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hello Folks,
> My OH have had numerous arguements regarding this topic
> I was born in Canada and Hubby was born in England.
> He says that I am not a true canadian because I left canada when I was 7.
> ...


You are Canadian. Even if you were born in England and never lived in Canada, but one of your parents is Canadian, you are still Canadian.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jen45 said:


> By the way we have never had arguemnets regarding this, yes she was born in canada which makes her canadian by birth, she moved to scotland at 7yrs old so she is dual citizen, just like me, i was born in uk so british by birth but took out canadian citizenship soi am also dual as well, no arguing at all just a misunderstanding....... cheers


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

NickZ said:


> You need to check the laws relating to the year of your birth. Have you applied for a Canadian passport?
> 
> You should have Canadian citizenship but laws change over the years. I half remember something about Canadian/US duals being changed a few years back.


Hi Nick, no problems there LOL, we both have dual passports.
Its quite funny because Hubby and I got into a debate about it(after I had a few drinkies)!! LOL and I just wondered if others felt the same. Ie, is it where you are born or where you grew up


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


>


Love this....the eyes say it all LOL


----------

